# What is proper glue-up for split spindle?



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm doing the glue-up for a 3" x 43" stair post for my husband to lathe. It will be split to be used for opposite sides of the stairway. 
.








.
We have read that it should be glued with a piece of paper between to make it easy to split, but we don't remember the details. What kind of paper? My husband thought newspaper was used. What kind of glue? Is just yellow wood glue satisfactory (the same that I'm using for the rest of the glue-up)? I don't want this to come apart while he's lathing it, but I also don't want to butcher it when I attempt to split it.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help.

L/W


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I just did one of these!

I used a strip of a brown paper grocery bag, and Titebond II. I made my spindle oversize by about 2 inches so I had some room to play.

I cut an 'X' corner to corner for the spur center on my lathe. That way, the wings on the spur were nowhere near the glue joint. On the tailstock, I predrilled a small hole for a live center with a cup, again being careful not to stress the glue joint.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I just use a table saw or bandsaw to split it after its turned. Are you considering gluing blanks before you turn it ?


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

newspaper, butcher paper, paper sack they will all work just fine. the trick is using something that doesn't open the glue line too abruptly afterward. use a heavy paint scraper not a chisel. don't overdo the glue so that it soaks through the paper. just a light coat on each half and none on the paper.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

White or yellow carpenter's glue will work fine. I too use brown grocery bags, but have used other kinds of paper as well. Newspaper will work but could end up gluing two pieces of wood together. Glue can and will seep through and make permanent glue joint. If lucky can still split wood apart without much damage using newspaper.

Down side to paper glue joints, time it takes glue to dry & possibly clean up. Already mentioned can cut apart pieces, never done that. I use a wood chisel and mallet to separate and either scrap with a scraper or turn away glue & paper residue. Wood chisels can definitely do more harm than good.

I have had good luck using hot melt glue on inside out and other turnings that want to separate later. Again, scrap or turn away residue.

Some people swear by double sided tape, but have never used it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If you use double-sided tape, make sure it is 'turner's tape'. The carpet tape you buy at the big box is not sufficient … it might be okay until you get a catch which can cause some unwanted results.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, LJs, for your help. I'm leaning towards the paper bag idea. Thanks for the warnings on pitfalls.

I knew I could count on you!

L/W


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I just did my first split spindle as part of a tall shaker clock I am building. As recommended I used titebond II and paper from a grocery bag, then separated it with a thick knife and sanded off the paper. It worked perfectly. Good Luck.


----------

